# Spinning. Latest spin



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Good morning all

I have been spinning in between yarn dyeing and knitting. I have my espinner next to my chair and whenever I have a few moments spin a bit. This is my latest and unsure what I will knit do with it. 560 yards sport weight. It is an 18 micron merino and very soft. I dyed yarn to match. 

Happy Sunday !


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful yarn.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

_Gorgeous!!!_


----------



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

Absolutely beautiful

Janallyn


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Lovely times four.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Lovely!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Love just love the colors.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Beautiful colors, what ever you make will be lovely


----------



## GrannyMo (Jul 7, 2016)

Beautiful spinning and luscious colours. Do show us what you make with it.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Beautiful color combinations. The yarns will look so pretty together.


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

Wonderful, Desiree!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Just gorgeous. That's a great spin and just gorgeous colors.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

I love it, beautiful colors.


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Lovely. Beautiful spinning and gorgeous colors.


----------



## howesfam (Jun 24, 2011)

Love those color and beautiful spin.


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

So beautiful. Love anything that goes with denim!!


----------



## a fool for fiber (Nov 18, 2014)

Very pretty! Those are my colors.


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

:sm24: Beautiful yarn!


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Lovely colours


----------



## marilynjsim (Jun 23, 2012)

Beautiful spinning! I wish mine was that even!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Gorgeous colors! Love that yarn also.


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Beautiful. Love the colors. Aloha... Bev


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

desireeross said:


> Good morning all
> 
> I have been spinning in between yarn dyeing and knitting. I have my espinner next to my chair and whenever I have a few moments spin a bit. This is my latest and unsure what I will knit do with it. 560 yards sport weight. It is an 18 micron merino and very soft. I dyed yarn to match.
> 
> Happy Sunday !


Beautiful they all blend together nicely. I see a beautiful shawl.


----------



## yaksue (Jan 13, 2015)

Very, very, very beautiful. Love the colors.


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Beautiful


----------

